# HH IBC-Stammtisch: Jetzt wird's ernst!



## Rabbit (30. November 2001)

Also, da das Lokal was Harry vorgeschlagen hat ja dicht ist, haben wir kurzfristig umdisponiert.

Neuer Treffpunkt:

*Restaurant AMTRAK* 
*Bahngärten 28* 
*22041 Hamburg* 

Treffpunkt ist wie geplant 19:30 oder halb 8 *gg*.

und für alle die wissen wollen, was das für ein Laden ist : www.amtrak.de 

*und damit´s auch alle finden: DIE ANFAHRTSBESCHREIBUNG * 

Also...   ich hoffe, daß Harry und Ich am Donnerstag da nicht alleine sitzen

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Marcus (30. November 2001)

Hey, macht ihr etwa eure Termine parallel zu unseren? Das ist klasse, denn so kann man sich durch die 6. Dimension sogar direkt und ohne zeitliche Verzoegerung miteinander  unterhalten.
Ich bin bloss gespannt, ob ihr auch alle zwei Wochen einen Nightride veranstaltet. (Mit zwei Leuten oder so  )

Viel Spass am Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (30. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von rikman _
> *Hey, macht ihr etwa eure Termine parallel zu unseren? Das ist klasse, denn so kann man sich durch die 6. Dimension sogar direkt und ohne zeitliche Verzoegerung miteinander  unterhalten.*


Das ist eigentlich eher Zufall!
Aber 'ne gute Idee! Vielleicht sollten wir unsere nächsten Treffen jeweils in ein Internetcafe verlegen 


> *Ich bin bloss gespannt, ob ihr auch alle zwei Wochen einen Nightride veranstaltet. (Mit zwei Leuten oder so  )
> *


Die Idee ist wiederum nicht so gut 
Mir fehlt das Licht!
Aber wir könnten ja den Bischi in's Rennen schicken, der hat gerade aufgerüstet


----------



## Staubi (30. November 2001)

Hi Rabbit,

ein fehlendes Licht kann und darf für ein Mitglied des ESK kein Grund zur Verweigerung eines Einsatzes sein.
Denke an den guten Rob. Der fährt meistens auch nur im dunkeln, jedenfalls wenn er mit der Leihlampe von A.D. unterwegs ist  .

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß bei Eurem ersten Meeting und hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen. Da ich zur gleichen Zeit beim IV. SfdW mit den Jungens im Tagore sitzen werde, werden wir sicherlich das eine oder andere Bier auf Euch trinken  .

Grüße von Staubi


----------



## Rabbit (4. Dezember 2001)

Sorry Leute, aber am 6.12. ist im o.g. Lokal kein Tisch mehr zu haben!
Haben die denn alle am Nicolaus nichts besseres vor???

Werde mich möglichst schnell nach einem Ersatz umsehen.

*Also auf jeden Fall morgen Abend nochmal hier reinschauen!!*


----------



## Bischi (4. Dezember 2001)

hihi...


----------



## gage_ (4. Dezember 2001)

Sooo Meeeeedelz 

Ich bin jetzt definitiv umgezogen (innerhalb von HH), wenn auch meine neue Wohnung noch nicht ganz eingerichtet ist ... aaaber zumindest hab ich's mal geschafft, sie vorher noch anzustreichen .. auch die alte Bude ist inzwischen renoviert, so dass ich jetzt nur noch mit dem ganz normalen und alltaeglichen Wahnsinn konfrontiert bin. Trotzdem ist meine Zeit grade etwas knapp bemessen, daher weiss ich jetzt noch nicht sicher, ob ich Euch morgen beiwohnen kann ... werde aber def. mein bestes versuchen ...

Weitere mehr oder weniger gute Neuigkeiten fuer Euch: heute habe ich die ersten Teile fuer meinen Freerider bestellt, auch wenn der wahrscheinlich aus Geldgruenden erst naechstes Fruehjahr an den Start geht ... Rahmen und Gabel sind auf jeden Fall schon auf dem Weg zu mir: ein Firestarter Freeride Rahmen und eine Shock Works Big One FRS Doppelbruecke  Na? Das is doch was ...

Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (4. Dezember 2001)

Hi Gregor!

Da ist ja einer von den Toten auferstanden 

So, Bischi ändert gerade mal das Eingangsposting und aktualisiert damit den Treffpunkt.
Da in der Stadt absolut nichts mehr zu kriegen war, oder mir vielleicht das richtige Lokal nicht eingefallen ist, habe ich das Treffen nun in das AMTRAK verlegt (siehe auch oben).

Das AMTRAK ist im alten Bahnhofgebäude vom Bahnhof Wandsbek. Also mit der S4 richtung Ahrensburg sozusagen direkt zu erreichen. Aber auch mit der U1 bis Wandsbek Markt und von dort ca. 10 min. zu Fuß oder eben mit 'nem Bus. Müsst ihr ggf. mal selbst einen Fahrplan bei GEOFOX (hvv) erstellen lassen!

Also, ich hoffe da mal einige Nasen zu sehen


----------



## jockel (4. Dezember 2001)

Hallo und die besten Grüße nach HH (Haha...)
sagt mal liebe Freunde, wie soll ich das denn verstehen? In der großen Stadt Hamburg, DEM Tor zur Welt gibt es keine Kneipen, die eine Reservekapazität von 4 Stühlen vorhalten, damit Ihr Euren Beitrag für den Weltfrieden leisten könnt?
Also entweder meine Vorstellungen vom Geist der freien und Hansestadt sind verkehrt oder aber es ist tatsächlich so, daß Eure Heimatstadt auf der Seite der Friedensgegner einen gewichtigen Beitrag zur weiteren Destabilisierung der zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen sowie zur Zerschlagung der dt. Getränkeindustrie leistet.

Vernehmt meinen Vorschlag:
Da es in Eurer Heimatstadt problematisch zu sein scheint oder gar verboten wurde am Stammtisch seinen Verpflichtungen nachzukommen, bietet der hohe Rat des ESK B/B Euch ab sofort an, Eure friedensstiftenden Stammtischrunden im Restaurant "Tagore" (Berlin Mitte, Weinbergsweg, U8 Station Rosenthaler Platz) im Rahmen der 14täglichen Veranstaltungsreihe SfdW abzuhalten. Ihr bräuchtet dann nicht im Schutz der Dunkelheit in der Bahnhofsmission von Wandsbeck vorstellig werden.


PS:
Die aktuellen Tagungsordnungspunkte entnehmt Ihr dann bitte den jeweiligen Einladungen, welche die Propagandaabteilung des Zentralkommitees des SfdW über unsere Website bekannt gibt: www.eisenschweinkader.de.vu oder den entsprechenden Themen im Berlin und Umgebung Unterforum (derzeit aktuell: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9746)

So zum Abschluß noch ein paar smilies (für das Grundverständnis)
  
und hier noch welche:


----------



## Husten (5. Dezember 2001)

Wenn ihr denn den nicht als Einladung misszuverstehenden sondern als Vorladung zu interpretierenden Vorschlag vom obersten Kocmonauten befolgen solltet und gen osten aufbrächet, so wisset: 

Vom Emblemward höchstselbst sollt Ihr eurer eigenes Eisenschweinkaderwappen mit Fischgeruch empfangen!

Bis denn


----------



## Flachlandbiker (5. Dezember 2001)

Hai,

manno... nu hab ich meine Weihnachtseinkäufe
extra auf den Donnerstach gelegt, damit ich, wenn ich in der City bin gleich weiter in den Treffpunkt gelange, um mich dort vom Einkaufsstress zu erholen.. und nu disponiert ihr um.

naja..so versuche ich auf dem Rückweg über Wandsbek dann noch "nachzukommen"  

Also..bis Donnerstach dann.

ach so..wie erkennt ihr mich denn  bzw. ich euch ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (5. Dezember 2001)

Jaja, das hat der Bischi dann doch wieder vergessen!

Ich habe den Tisch unter meinem bürgerlichem Nachnamen reserviert!

Die Parole lautet also:
*Richters*

Ausserdem werde ich mich "auffällig" kleiden und versuchen, der Erste zu sein


----------



## Rabbit (5. Dezember 2001)

Achso, hier noch die Erläuterungen zu jockels Posting 


> _Original geschrieben von jockel _
> *Hallo und die besten Grüße nach HH (Haha...)
> sagt mal liebe Freunde, wie soll ich das denn verstehen? In der großen Stadt Hamburg, DEM Tor zur Welt gibt es keine Kneipen, die eine Reservekapazität von 4 Stühlen vorhalten, damit Ihr Euren Beitrag für den Weltfrieden leisten könnt?*


Es ist ja leider so, daß DAS Tor zur Welt ein so großer Magnet für Touristen ist, daß wir hier immer völlig überlaufen sind.
Da sind selbst die Reservestühle der Reserve bereits reserviert.
Erschwerend hinzu kommt sicher die Tatsache, daß es sich wohl bei dem kommenden Donnerstag nicht um einen Allerweltsdonnerstag handelt, sondern an diesem Donnerstag der heilige Nikolaus zu besuch kommt! Und wo anderst sollte dieser wohl anreisen als durch das Tor zur Welt?
Insofern sind natürlich alle Schnorrer bereits auf den Beinen 


> *...Eure Heimatstadt auf der Seite der Friedensgegner einen gewichtigen Beitrag zur weiteren Destabilisierung der zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen sowie zur Zerschlagung der dt. Getränkeindustrie leistet.*


Das Einzige, was am Donnerstag destabilisiert werden wird ist vermutlich der Magen- Darm- und Blasenzustand 


> *..., bietet der hohe Rat des ESK B/B Euch ab sofort an, Eure friedensstiftenden Stammtischrunden im Restaurant "Tagore" (Berlin Mitte, Weinbergsweg, U8 Station Rosenthaler Platz) im Rahmen der 14täglichen Veranstaltungsreihe SfdW abzuhalten.*


Klasse, der hohe Rat des ESK B/B übernimmt dann sicher auch die Reisekosten  

@Flachlandbiker: Weinachtseinkäufe sind keine Ausrede für die Teilnahme am ersten Treffen der IBC-Mitglieder-Nord, Division "HH und Umgebung".

@All: Mir ist auch schon ein erster Punkt für die Tagesordnung eingefallen.
_Die Bildung eines Nachtgeschwaders_
Erste Bemühungen hierzu laufen ja auch bereits in einem entsprechendem Thread hier im Forum 

Also, bis morgen


----------



## Bischi (6. Dezember 2001)

es ist kurz nach 5. Ich bin von der Arbeit zurück und werd´ mich gleich auf den Weg in die Stadt und dann zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt machen. Und WEEEEEEEEEEHE dort treff´ ich nur den Harry an  . 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## gage_ (6. Dezember 2001)

Maedels,

ich bin etwas KO und werde deshalb heute nur noch Sauna & Bett besuchen .. tut mir leid und hoffe trotzdem auch, dass nicht nur Rabbit und Bischi da sind.

Haut rein.


----------



## rob (6. Dezember 2001)

...gaaanz ganz faule ausrede!!!!

tztztztz


----------



## Thomas (6. Dezember 2001)

harry, dein Nikolaus-Avatar ist GEIL!

Tom aka Knecht R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

